# Anyone with a recent Combo pump?



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2020)

That is to say, since they stopped using a 'glorified' Accu-Chek Expert meter as the meter/handset for the pump.

What are they actually using to do that now?


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 20, 2020)

I have recently had a replacement Combo and it still uses the Aviva Combo handset which is the same as the expert except that it links to the pump, so as far as I know it has not changed.  So still blue-toothed but no link to a phone.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2020)

My mate had hers the same time as I swapped my Combo for the Insight, so yes hers uses the 'Expert with add ons' too.  Not wishing to criticise @SB2015 - but replacing something existing may be different to what you get brand new out of the box, as it were!  I'd rather like it, if it's the same, but forgot to ask that.

I'll do a stocktake and see how much longer my current supply of 'consumables' will last me and email the clinic to say I'll need to swap before whenever.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2020)

I wasn’t aware Roche had made any changes to the Combo @trophywench - do let us know what you find out. They did stop / are stopping selling the Expert meter, but I thought that was as a standalone product, rather than anything to do with the Combo?

We’ve had someone join who is an early Solo user (their hybrid patch pump), and I thought that was the direction they were moving in. Would seem odd for them to tinker with a product line that is 2 ‘versions‘ ago... but I’m very interested to hear what you find out.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Not wishing to criticise @SB2015 - but replacing something existing may be different to what you get brand new out of the box, as it were! I'd rather like it, if it's the same, but forgot to ask that


Good point.
I shall wait to hear the outcome of your enquiry


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2021)

New Combo picked up from Hosp this morning, still is bloody efficient but still is a dinosaur - and the meter/handset is a step backwards too with its 3 AAA batteries of course.  Roche stuff is bomb proof - just no longer cutting edge sadly.  

But at least the meter case is more substantial than the Insight one and you don't accidentally turn the meter on when you ram the meter case in your handbag like you do the Insight one!  Bloody BEEPing thing.......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 8, 2021)

Is that for a new 4yr contract @trophywench? Or is it a warranty replacement?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2021)

No -  a 5 year replacement Mike, Roche pumps last for 5 years not 4.  Guarantee ran out last September, but even though they won't then replace anything that malfunctions, the pumps don't actually 'die'.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ours were only four years, in fact the “out of warranty” message on our second Combo went off exactly a month early!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 8, 2021)

My combo is also a four year warranty. I’ve just had my new combo authorised this week.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2021)

Hope you have another happy 5 Combo years @trophywench 

Will you be glad to switch back?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2021)

No not really Mike thanks - I'd have much preferred to stay with the Insight but UHCW decided not to support it any more cos people did have problems with it - and so did I to begin with.  Once we got the NHS 'never event' with it sorted some 12 months later though, it's been 100% A OK.  But there again I follow instructions - eg always turning the meter/handset on and off with its On/Off switch instead of ramming a strip in, time after time to turn it on, then letting it time out every time you want it to turn it off.  That kills the rechargeable batteries dead and there's no possible salvation of them.  Despite this, the first handset I had killed 7 rechargeable batteries one after the other.  I kept telling the Clinic and Roche that the pump had the words 'Demonstration Model, not to be issued to patients' printed on the label on the back of it but it didn't get sorted until someone decided to see what was in my previous DSN's filing cabinet after she'd been off sick for 12 months, so that would be approx 15 months since I'd had it.  And found MY pump, the one I should have had handed to me in the first place ......

I said to the new Head DSN/Manager - who'd worked as 2nd in command to 'mine' for at least 6 years before I got my first pump anyway so is more than capable - I don't care very much then, as long as it's fully remotely controlled and we avoid any more Never events - which only gives me the choice of another Combo now, so I'll have to go backwards to stay alive.

I'm not ecstatic by any means Mike - but I am still alive and assume I'll just have to manage the same as I've always done and that's that.  

I still bloody loathe filling cannulas though it does help if the Clinic know how to insert them in a Combo pump properly - and wouldn't take any notice of me saying Are you sure about this? --- ruddy fuming after I got home and read the Roche instructions absolutely NOT to insert a reservoir without attaching the tubing before you do, since if you do it after inserting it, it's likely to leak and seize the piston - and yes, I did that with my first Combo - but that was before they discovered it did it and changed their instructions, so when I read the bright Red Urgent P&C email they sent everyone I certainly had a good laugh about it, whilst sending them the required reply that me and my pump were fine thank you and no I didn't and wouldn't ever do that!

These little things are a test.  Time I bloody well passed mine by now I think!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 11, 2021)

Ah that’s a shame. sorry you had such a runaround with the Insight, but then weren’t able to get another once you’d got it sorted.


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Jan 14, 2021)

well this is great post   as i have used a combo SPIRIT  COMBO    or early versions         since my kidney transplant    in 2006        has been  like the   Morris    1000    car  good steady    pump      do not like the needle  fitted   and purging the air out      as i can sometimes do   one  Filling    and some of the next to get air  out of the lines 
did  get  the  insight    but had problems   with   software    bit like steam TRAIN      good  but so very very slow    got taken back by Roche  .
 also    had needle problems      stopped steel  needles     as i think   got a lot  of problems   and how you   do not   break needle  s if you sit on them    stick them in to  BOTTOM   not good advice but   ha ho.
 still  using the combo    but NO reports      as i need windows system  to print   reports     and it drive me mad  not easy to use  had tech no    guys from  Germany    on 3 times  in last ten years to put program      correct one time  90  min on team view    so just go by   blood meter     reports  and graph        vic


----------

